# Valentina Shevchenko vs Rose Namajunas Superfight



## pauliegmma (Jan 5, 2018)

Before I get started I must note that the friendship between these two current UFC champions is notable.
Both trained together in Denver and have spent a good amount of time training together.

Valentina is the current UFC flyweight champion and has defended her title 5 times. Rose recently recaptured the UFC straw weight belt with a stunning
kick she landed on Zhang Weili.

Valentina is known for her technical brilliance and her ability to fight perfect fights. A combination of muay thai, kickboxing, judo, boxing and BJJ have turned Valentina into the ultimate warrior. Rose Namajunas fights with heart, technically Rose brings tons of skills into every fight but it is her mindset that makes her dangerous. Valentina is very calm aware and always in shape while Rose tunes everything out before a fight and goes almost into a zombie like state. Just to turn back into Rose after the fight but during the fight Rose is someone else.

Rose is the smaller woman and has yet to try a higher weight class. She began her career very slender. Valentina Shevchenko was a great bantamweight but found her home at 125 and has become the greatest flyweight of all time. In a battle between these to legends, champions, and friends which woman would come out with the W, in your humble opinion?






Valentina Shevchenko vs Rose Namajunas

@PaulieGMMA


----------

